# Moving to Mallorca - good or bad idea ?



## Mr. Rossi (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone !
We are already expats and currently think about to take it to the next level to re-emigrate.:loco:
Well, we are/were Germans but can't stand the German mentality, so we moved to the US, Florida. Now, almost 10 yrs in FL we would like to have some more "culture".
In addition we always missed all that good food in Europe, especially the Spanish cuisine. AND we are sick of spending $$$ for Visas and would rather live in a country where we feel a little bit more "appreciated".
That being said we don't know if Spain is still Spain after all these years and making things worse after all these years being in the EU.
We constantly hear Spain is "done". We are also not quite sure if expats (with German background) are still welcome.
And as we are in our 40's ... how is the work situation really?
Is it as bad as told in the news or is this just "propaganda"?

With sunny regards from Florida
Mr. Rossi


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Florida... Napes? If so, I don't blame you for wanting to leave. 

Where are you looking at in Spain? What are your work skills? How's your Spanish? Work is pretty tough to come by right now. However, German seems to be in demand. How do you feel about teaching?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr. Rossi said:


> Hi everyone !
> We are already expats and currently think about to take it to the next level to re-emigrate.:loco:
> Well, we are/were Germans but can't stand the German mentality, so we moved to the US, Florida. Now, almost 10 yrs in FL we would like to have some more "culture".
> In addition we always missed all that good food in Europe, especially the Spanish cuisine. AND we are sick of spending $$$ for Visas and would rather live in a country where we feel a little bit more "appreciated".
> ...


I can understand why you wouldn't want to live in Florida - we didn't stay a year I hated living there so much..... 

but sadly no, it isn't propaganda about the situation in Spain - 27% unemployment nationally - & even a couple of years ago before it became this bad there were lots of news reports of people leaving the islands to look for work on the mainland 

& the Spanish are leaving Spain in droves to look for work in ..... guess where?

Germany.... 

my landlord's son, who has 2 degrees is now working as a gardener in Germany


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

We moved from UK to Florida, were there 6 years and moved to mainland Spain. We also tired of the visa costs and although were made welcome by the day to day US people, we felt the same as you, Immigration really didn't want us there. The man on the street had no idea how many hoops we had to jump through to stay there. So we packed up and we followed the sun here. If I could go back to Florida tomorrow, I'd be on the next plane.
Work situation is dire, pay is staggeringly low and Spain is now putting obstacles in the way of EU citizens to try keep us out too. Criteria for residency, folks in authority who down right lie and say "Not possible" when it really is. Quite frustrating.....
The cost of living in the US we thought was very high, but the money was there to be made. Prices here are on the increase, but in this region, there's no money.
If you have a source of income from elsewhere, eg. pension , give it a go, otherwise, I'd say tread very carefully before you make the move.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

The impression I have is that Mallorca is sufficiently separated from Spain for it not be too badly affected by the crisis. In fact many Spanish only half-jokingly consider it to be closer to Germany than Spain these days - if Germany does well, then so does Mallorca. And when I was there I heard a lot of German being spoken, loads of German businesses, restaurants, etc, in fact some waitresses only spoke German (didn't even know the numbers in Spanish). The only downside is that you might not pick up so many property bargains as on mainland Spain. On the other hand there is a reason property is expensive: it is a beautiful and relatively unspoilt island where development is controlled much more than on the mainland.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Mr. Rossi said:


> Hi everyone !
> We are already expats and currently think about to take it to the next level to re-emigrate.:loco:
> Well, we are/were Germans but can't stand the German mentality, so we moved to the US, Florida. Now, almost 10 yrs in FL we would like to have some more "culture".
> In addition we always missed all that good food in Europe, especially the Spanish cuisine. AND we are sick of spending $$$ for Visas and would rather live in a country where we feel a little bit more "appreciated".
> ...


Moin moin.

We are also considering Mallorca but we'll be sure to visit it and check it out before we make the move. If Mallorca doesn't work out we'll stay in Calpe or Javea, if possible.

The thing about the German mentality...if you wanna go to Mallorca, you'll definitely find Germans and you'll find more Germans than anywhere else in Spain and more Germans than Brits. Having said that, I wonder if the Germans who actually live and stay in Mallorca are more "relaxed" than back home.

As far as "not being welcome" as a German expat - I wouldn't pay attention to that! If it weren't for all the Germans, British, French, Scandinavians and everyone else in between, Spain would be in a much more dire state. They should welcome us.

I read somewhere that the unemployment in the Balrearics is around 20%, but I am not sure how true that is. It does sound better than the mainland though.

We don't know what skills you may have or what your chances to get a job are, but if things don't work out, maybe working in Germany until retirement and then going to Mallorca is the better option? Germany has nice areas as well.

Also, expect to pay more for a house in Mallorca than on the mainland. 

And, mostly important of all, Dieter Bohlen lives on Cala Ratjada -> all hope abandon, ye who enter here!


----------



## Mr. Rossi (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies.
At least now we know that we are not the only one who are not sure about living the so called "American Dream" down here in Florida.
At an unemployment rate of 27+ % I can understand how desperate folks are looking for jobs abroad, however, Germany certainly is not a paradise either. I hear that many Spaniards return after a short work period as they can't stand to live and work in Germany.
We guess although we both really love Spain (at least that Spain we knew from the past), there probably is no Spain anymore but only EU.
Unless the EU as it is right now (hopefully) fails and each EU Country regains its independence and its own currency again, I think we stay away from Spain.

How about Panama, Argentina, Uruguay or Chile ? lane:

Anyone with experience in this forum ?


----------

